# 2013 Fish Fry Pictures



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Danmanfish and I went to the fish fry today. Met some really cool folks. It was very nice to put faces to forum screen name. Pictures are up, you'll find high res version in my gallery on my domain. Click on the thumbnails to see immediate picture. Click on immediate picture to see full size picture.

http://www.mrhop.com/Gallery.aspx?id=5357










Came home... and on the table was this... so yes, more fried white bass, but this this time viet style.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice pics looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i think instead of a new thread, i will also post my pics here.......and ya took some really great pics hopn!!!!!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Chucktx. It was great to meet you too. We must fish sometime.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, We elected Sunbeam the mayor, I am nominating Hopn the official 2 cool photographer, he does a great job with the pics and videos!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

RAYSOR said:


> Great pics, We elected Sunbeam the mayor, I am nominating Hopn the official 2 cool photographer, he does a great job with the pics and videos!


I second the motion. Lol. Nice pics guys and it was nice to meet all of you.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Excellent pictures. What a great turn out i counted around 70 people. Thanks to Shadslinger and Pet spoon for providing the fish. Big thanks to Kevin and Bob and Cathy and Ronnie on helping me cook and prep you did a great job. It was great seeing familiar faces and even better seeing new ones.
Great side dishes everyone and deserts. I ate way to much.
See ya on the water!!!
Robert 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The cooks out did themselves! All the food was terrific and it was sure nice to see old friends and new faces too.
Great fish fry 2coolers!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The cooks out did themselves! All the food was terrific and it was sure nice to see old friends and new faces too.
> Great fish fry 2coolers!


I almost did not know who you were without your hat.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hate to crash the thread but this was my days work


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Debbie and I had such a good time at the fish fry. For the next one, we need to have a 2cool white bass tournament on Saturday and a fish fry on Sunday. That would be neat.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pics hopn!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I had a blast. Looking forward to the next one the fall. See you out there in the water!


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

The food was great and it was nice to meet some of the people on the site. Thanks, Duke for hosting a great gathering. Julie and I are looking forward to the next one. See you on the water.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pics hopn! Great tales were told and only the wise know which ones to believe! New friendships were made and old ones renewed.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Great pics hopn! Great tales were told and only the wise know which ones to believe! New friendships were made and old ones renewed.


Thanks Reel Time, it was great to meet you.  We must go fishing one day!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic gathering filled with great food, fun and fellowship. Thanks Duke for hosting and all those who cooked, set up and cleaned. Danny O and I had a great time.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Had a great time too fellas. Sorry I had to scoot out so soon - but school work was a'calling. 
Mitch


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What a spread!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure looks like a good time, bummed I missed another one  Circumstances....
Hope to catch up with some of y'all on the water!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Had a blast guys! Thanks Sheriff!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*My pictures*

Here are some of my pictures from the fish fry:
Some are different days but all my gatherings look alike; a crowd hanging around waiting to eat!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm glad everyone came and made this the biggest gathering to date. Hope everyone had a good time and got plenty to eat. My sister and brother in law enjoyed meeting everyone and hearing all the fish stories. It couldn't have been pulled off without all the help and everyone bringing food and supplies. I especially want to thank Robert for taking charge of all the cooking activities. People would arrive early and ask me what they need to do and all I'd tell them was I didn't know because Robert wasn't there yet, but as soon as he arrived, everything came together. Thanks Bobby, Cathy, and Kevin for all your help, and Crystal who set all the food out in proper order. I feel like everyone made a lot of new friends yesterday. Can't wait for the fall fry, so start plan on making it even bigger than this one!!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to everyone . It just gets better every year. 

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for hosting Duke. I arrived too late to meet everyone, but I did get to meet a few and really enjoyed it! Now I see what I have missed before, and I plan to make future ones if they are held.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds as though I missed an exceptional FF. Just too busy to make it this time. By the pictures it looks like a larger gathering than usual. Next time!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I might just have to make that 100 mile trip yet. That Viet style fish makes me wonder why I didn't ask one of the bank fisherman to trade out??? I gave him a bag of home grown grapefruit, caught shad for him (to far out for bankfishin earlier)and then gave him a batch of cats when I finished (I believe when you are blessed the Lord expects you to share). But the food looked unbelievable.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For those who have not clicked on hopn's link in the first post of this thread, I highly recommend it!
I second the motion to name hopn as the official 2Cool Freshwater Fishing Photographer.


----------



## Bobcat (Mar 24, 2011)

Duke - thank you for hosting. What a great spot on the Lake. To my co-chef's I had a blast and can't wait to do it again at the next fish fry!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks RAYSOR, danmanfish, and Whitebassfisher. I like to take pictures and video. Would be an honor to be 2Cool's official freshwater media guy.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES...Thanks for taking and sharing them. It was a pleasure to meet you, and we hope to see you again soon!

Marsha (MrsTroutsnot)


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Was great to meet you MrsTroutsnot and MrTroutsnot. I guess you need to change your names to MrsBasssnot and MrBasssnot! lol


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

hopn said:


> Was great to meet you MrsTroutsnot and MrTroutsnot. I guess you need to change your names to MrsBasssnot and MrBasssnot! lol


Wonder if we can rip out the old stitching of our names on our current shirts, and make the change...Sounds like we're due for an update...LOL!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> For those who have not clicked on hopn's link in the first post of this thread, I highly recommend it!
> I second the motion to name hopn as the official 2Cool Freshwater Fishing Photographer.


It doesn't take much. He is now the 2cool photographer!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Bobcat, ya'll did an awesome job of frying everything up; thanks again


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha! Y'all rock.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We are fortunate to have such talent on the freshwater board, those are excellent photographs hopn and your site really displayes your talents well. Good to have you on as our official media man.
I can't say enough about the ff, from the excellent cooking to great socializing and fellowship.
All of the dishes were first rate and the of course Duke's fantastic job of hosting can't be topped.
If you missed it, you missed it!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like a good time had by all. I am depressed for missing this one. Thanks for all of the pic's......


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Had a great time,Duke thanks for your hospitality,food was great thanks to everybody.
Wished we would been able to stay longer and meet everyone ,it was great talking to everybody.Looking forward to next fish fry.


----------

